# Nowitzki - MVP



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Next stop, NBA MVP

Nowitzki Named Tournament MVP


Dirk Nowitzki was the tournament's leading scorer in leading Germany to the bronze medal, its first ever in the World Basketball Championship. (Photo by Peter Bick) 
Indianapolis, Sept. 8 -Versatile forward Dirk Nowitzki, who led Germany to its first medal ever in the event, was named Most Valuable Player of the World Basketball Championship on Sunday.

Nowitzki averaged 24.0 points, 8.2 rebounds and 2.0 blocked shots for Germany (6-3). In the bronze-medal victory over New Zealand on Sunday, he scored 25 of his 29 points in the first half.

Peja Stojakovic, who averaged 18.8 points to lead gold-medal winning Yugoslavia, was named to the All-Tournament Team at guard along with Argentina's Emanuel Ginobili, who averaged 16.9 points before suffering a sprained ankle in the semifinals.

The All-Tournament forwards were Nowitzki and Pero Cameron of New Zealand, the burly big man who averaged 14.7 points, 5.0 rebounds and 3.6 assists for the fourth-place finishers.

China's Yao Ming, who averaged 21.0 points, 9.3 rebounds, 2.25 blocked shots and shot an astounding 75 percent from the field (55 of 73) was the center of choice.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Congrats to Dirk, the German team and Dallas for having such a great player. He definitly was the best of the World.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Dirk certainly was the best - of who was assembled for this "world" championship.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

He'll be MVP and Dallas will be champs.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Dirk certainly was the best - of who was assembled for this "world" championship.


What do you mean with "world" championship?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> Next stop, NBA MVP
> 
> Nowitzki Named Tournament MVP
> ...


With all the NBA's players stats closely looking like their season stats, I think that shows alot of promise for the Rockets and Yao Ming.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah, also forgot, I think that Dirk will be an MVP one day before it's all over and done with in regards to his career.

-Petey


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Ah, also forgot, I think that Dirk will be an MVP one day before it's all over and done with in regards to his career.


I agree.


----------



## FOREVER_BEST (Sep 5, 2002)

yes dirk will definately be a mvp one day and dont forget pau gasol and yao ming. they will get their shares of glory before they call it a career.


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> He'll be MVP and Dallas will be champs.


Yeah of the Midwest Division. We all know that the NBA champs will come out of the Pacific Division though.


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

Good job Dirk.


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

dirk is gonna be mvp in the NBA in a couple years and dallas will be champs. :rbanana:


----------

